
Ask HN: How do you use your e-reader? - chatmasta
I love my kindle. Currently I only use it for books, but I’m interested in hearing how others use their e-readers. Specifically:<p>- When do you read?
- What do you read?
- How do you get content onto your device?
======
tomjuggler
I have to admit I put down my e-reader a long time ago and never picked it up
again. FBReader app on the phone means I can read on the go (white text on
black which I prefer)

FBreader also syncs with Calibre library on the desktop, and has text to
speech. Maybe it's weird but I really got used to the tts reading to me. I
"read" while shopping, with the lights off in bed and especially while
driving.

Oh and as for what, only science fiction, that's my preference.

------
Const-me
1 everytime I have time for that. 2 Books. 3 Either from kindle store, or by
e-mailing stuff to my @kindle.com e-mail address.

